# My new ride - 01 gxe - idle problem?



## ed2hip (Feb 13, 2007)

Hey guys...I'm a :newbie:, I just recently bought an 01 GXE, 5 speed and I was hoping somene here could give me some information.

I have a question for those with the same car, as if my car is broken I'd like to get it fixed during the initial warranty given to me by the dealership. When my car idles, it is around 7-800 rpms or so. But when I'm driving and I put the clutch in (or just revving the engine and letting the engine speed drop back down), the engine only goes down to about 1500 rpms, then hangs there for maybe 2-5 seconds, and then goes back down to idle. Is this a normal thing or is there something wrong with my car? 

Any advice is appreciated! 

Ed


----------



## Kraut-n-Rice (Jan 10, 2007)

*the throttle body could need cleaning*

Try some carb and choke or throttle body cleaner first before looking at anything mechanical or electrical . Spray the inside of it very well and work the throttle plate shaft some . I've had a somewhat similar problem before with a car a plate that was sticking and causing a lean mixture at idle . Its worth a shot to try this before proceding farther .


----------



## ed2hip (Feb 13, 2007)

Kraut-n-Rice said:


> Try some carb and choke or throttle body cleaner first before looking at anything mechanical or electrical . Spray the inside of it very well and work the throttle plate shaft some . I've had a somewhat similar problem before with a car a plate that was sticking and causing a lean mixture at idle . Its worth a shot to try this before proceding farther .


thanks for the advice...but the problem is I don't know where to spray it....

maybe if i post this pic i stole from ebay someone can point it out?


----------



## Kraut-n-Rice (Jan 10, 2007)

*between aircleaner/MAF and intake manifold ...TB 101*

Have someone sit in the car and push the gas pedal . You will see the cable movement at the throttle body . The cable raps around a half circular sort of crescent shaped piec that a shaft runs through into the body of the throttle body . To see the actual throttle plate and clean it you will need to remove the aircleaner intake duct ( plastic tube form aircleaner to the engine. With this off ,fi you have someone move the pedal or you twist the shaft by hand you an see the circular plate that regulates air into the engine . The surface of the housing around it usually has some tan colr to it from fuel vapor leaving deposits on it ,this is what the spray will remove. Spray thoroughly with the engine off into the housing and move the plate some (opening and closing ) and then start the engine after reattaching the air hose. The intake hose has to be reattached because there is the MAF sensor at the aircleaner that needs to get airflow for the engine to run properly . Remove the hose again and spray some more .Repeat several times and see if the problem goes away. Good luck .


----------



## ed2hip (Feb 13, 2007)

awesome kraut, thanks for the detailed write up. once the snow stops or i can get into the garage i'll be giving that a try....


----------



## Brianz01Altima (Jan 17, 2007)

ed2hip said:


> Hey guys...I'm a :newbie:, I just recently bought an 01 GXE, 5 speed and I was hoping somene here could give me some information.
> 
> I have a question for those with the same car, as if my car is broken I'd like to get it fixed during the initial warranty given to me by the dealership. When my car idles, it is around 7-800 rpms or so. But when I'm driving and I put the clutch in (or just revving the engine and letting the engine speed drop back down), the engine only goes down to about 1500 rpms, then hangs there for maybe 2-5 seconds, and then goes back down to idle. Is this a normal thing or is there something wrong with my car?
> 
> ...


After reading you post I checked mine and it did the same thing, (and always has) as my car is the same as yours. 

I bought mine new and now have almost 170k miles. 

You do need to keep the throttle body clean though as carbon will build up and cause the throttle to stick a little bit..... You notice it when you try to lightly accelerate.


----------



## ed2hip (Feb 13, 2007)

Brianz01Altima said:


> After reading you post I checked mine and it did the same thing, (and always has) as my car is the same as yours.
> 
> I bought mine new and now have almost 170k miles.
> 
> You do need to keep the throttle body clean though as carbon will build up and cause the throttle to stick a little bit..... You notice it when you try to lightly accelerate.


Awesome THIS is the exact info i was looking for. It's been so cold I haven't had a chance to look at cleaning the throttle body but at least I have a nice little writeup when it's time. Thanks for getting back I was beginning to think that nobody else had an 01!!


----------



## Brianz01Altima (Jan 17, 2007)

This has been the most reliable vehicle I have ever owned. Don't worry about the idle, the computer controls it based on several factors.

But do still keep the throttle body clean, seems I have to clean mine about every 30k.


----------



## ed2hip (Feb 13, 2007)

Brianz01Altima said:


> This has been the most reliable vehicle I have ever owned. Don't worry about the idle, the computer controls it based on several factors.
> 
> But do still keep the throttle body clean, seems I have to clean mine about every 30k.


Thanks Brian, my mom has an 01 auto (bought new) and she has had pretty good luck with it. I tried to compare the idle thing to her car but I thought maybe it was just a thing for the manuals. My cousin even mentioned something about it not dropping all the way back to "idle" (around 7-800) so that between shifts the engine was already part way revved up for you. I don't know if that makes sense but it sounded better than any explaination I could come up with!


----------

